
Alleged: BCH Insider Trading Discovered via CoinBase with Potential 8X Return - vishesh92
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2017/12/25/alleged-bitcoin-cash-insider-trading-discovered-via-coinbase-with-potential-8x-return/#21c374256f20
======
mancerayder
_Update:

I've contacted Renshaw, shared the additional information, and he agrees that
the individual he first suspected is likely not the right person. He has made
his Facebook post private._

If I had read that in the beginning and not at the end, there'd have been far
less risk of having just wasted my time reading this.

It's all circumstantial. There's insider trading but we don't know whether
some random Redditer was involved.

------
mankash666
Just for clarity, cryptocurrencies don't fall under the SEC's purview. Thought
this is insider trading, it's not technically illegal.

~~~
chrisabrams
Just for clarity, these actions are illegal. Also, Coinbase has to get SEC
approval to list all coins. We don’t know the exact agreement but the SEC will
definitely be looking to stamp someone for market manipulation here. Coinbase
isn’t immune to the actions here.

